# cyst on babys brain



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

I had my 12 week scan today which showed a cyst on the back of babys brain. I have to be rescanned next week to see if it has changed bigger/smaller. It could cause disability and the doc mentioned dandy walker.
Anyone any experience of this? Everything else perfect but its brain.

Im so sad and crying all the time. It took 22 months to get pregnant and i have thanked my lucky stars everyday since. 

Xxx


----------



## Sheri2

I baby girl also has choroid plexus cysts on her brain. My ob and Dr at the hospital both told me 99% of the time they go away. They will monitor your baby to make sure they are going away. Don't be surprised if they get bigger before getting smaller. I'm 20 weeks and they are still watching to see what happens with the cysts. I found out at 18 weeks that's she has them. I had an ultrasound today and they were still there. Have another one on the 15th I'm praying they are at least smaller if not gone by then. Good luck and don't worry to much


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u for replying.

Are your babys cyst affecting her brain development? 
What will happen if the cysts get bigger? What will happen when baby is born? Will they drain the cyst? 
Xxx


----------



## Sheri2

Your welcome.....I know how it is to worry and I wanted to put your mind at ease  Dr's both told me the cysts usually go away by 28 weeks. They will probably send you for a level 2 ultrasound to get a clearer view. It is a soft marker for trisomy 18 which is a form of downs but my baby only has the cysts no other markers. Dr at the hospital said that if her hands were clenched in fists the would have been another big marker but they weren't. 99% of the time they go away so they didn't elaborate much more to me other than I get to see my beautiful baby girl every 4-6 weeks for the rest of my pregnancy to watch the cysts and monitor her growth (which at 18 weeks she was 8ozs) I'll bet your baby's cysts go away by then don't stress yourself out its not good for you or the baby but I will deffinately keep you updated on what happens with mine so you can kinda keep you mind at ease. Just think no matter what you wouldn't be given something you couldn't handle we are women we are made strong.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u.
But my doc didnt say the cyst would go away. Its one big cyst and it will affect the brain i think. Its called arachnoid cyst. I go back for an us in a week to see whats going on but the doc didnt give us much hope. I think it will not survive. Im crying non stop. I cant feel this sad for a week. Dont know what to do or think.
I dont think this is going away. The doc was very worried and said im very sorry and sent me out the back door xxx


----------



## steph.

MrsBroodyPant i am so sorry you are going through this :( I dont have any experience with this but i found a study that says the outcome is usually good if its not associated with any other abnormalities.

"The cysts can be found in different brain compartments and may have different origins. Choroid plexus and arachnoid cysts are the most commonly diagnosed lesions and, when not associated to other fetal anomalies, have a good prognosis. " https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3279101/

Dont give up yet. Big :hugs:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u!

Thats very kind of u to quote some text. 
Xxx


----------



## Hope2302

Didn't want to read without leaving any comment. Just wanted to say that I pray the cyst doesn't get bigger and leaves baby unaffected.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u. Thats very kind of u xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Still waiting for my scan on thurs. This is the longest week ever xxx


----------



## bumski

just want to wish you lots of luck at the next scan and i hope baby is doing really well and it will be a lot smaller a problem than your maybe expecting, we got told at our 20 week scan our baby has a problem with her spine and ushered out to wait a week to be rescanned so i know how stressful the wait can be. thoughts are with you x


----------



## littleone2010

Hi Hun, I remember you from the pregnancy tests bit. I was also ltttc and unfortunately I have also had my share of worrying stuff this pregnancy but thankfully everything seems fine now I've had extra testing. I know it's more devastating when you have been trying for a well wanted baby, don't let it eat you up yet, try and stay strong until that scan, there is definitely lots of hope yet!!! I had a friend with something similar and her baby was fine. Its good to get your feelings out though, we are all here for support. Good luck for that scan xxx


----------



## laila 44

Mrsbroodypants I'm so sorry u are going through this. I too remember you from first trimester early days... I hope baby will be ok. Please keep us posted xx sending u good vibes :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies. 

Lots of people seem to remember me! I have been on B&B since sept 2010.

Got a phone call today from hospital to say my blood test results show a very very low hcg level and papp-a level too. They are worried. They couldn't tell me if my NT test came back high or low risk as my levels are so low that they are off the scale and the computer wouldnt reconize it!!!

Gutted...this baby is so loved and wanted xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Oh Hun, I'm sorry, let's see what happens through extra testing (if that's what you plan to do) and go from there, take each day one at a time and hopefully through all this bad news there will be some good! Xxx


----------



## LovelyFay

I pray your baby is okay mrsbroodypants best of vibes too you and little one!! Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies. You are all very kind.
I will update xxx


----------



## bumski

thinking of you and i hope you get some good news x


----------



## Moom7900

Sending you and baby lots of love and hugs......hope you get happier news :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

UPDATE:

The cyst has gone! The brain looks normal. Its a miricle!!!

However as my hormone levels are so so low the baby could have a choromosome disorder. Im having CVS test on tues to see if it has a disorder or not. If it has a choromosome disorder then it wont be compatible with life.
My low levels are very worrying. But i got good news today so that encouraging

Xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Oh my word that's fantastic!! Its amazing when good news comes out of no where. Fingers crossed for your cvs honey. I'm looking forward to more good news for you xxx


----------



## steph.

Congratulations! Thats awesome news! I hope you get more good news from the cvs!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u ladies xxx


----------



## LovelyFay

I'm so glad to hear that the cyst are gone !!!!!! We both have are rest schedule for the same day :-/ good luck to both of us ;-) I will bee getting my amnio on Tuesday I soo hope I get good news also ... But the cyst are gone that must be a positive sign sending food vibes your way


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Yes good luck to us both for tuesday  xxx


----------



## bumski

wow thats amazing that the cyst has gone!! im over the moon for you, try and stay as positive as you can hun, thinking of you x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Got my CVS today. I will update how it goes.
Xxx


----------



## littleone2010

Good luck Hun you will be fine xxx


----------



## steph.

Good luck, will keep you in my thoughts xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Ive had the CVS done.

It was fine. Didnt really hurt, just felt funny. 
Scan showed a small placenta and baby hasnt grown. Doctor said we have 80% chance of having a chromosome disorder that is not compatible with life. Get results in few days

Xxx


----------



## littleone2010

I'm glad it wasn't too painful for you love. I'm sorry the outlook isn't good right now let's wait for the results. I got my first results 2 days after I had the cvs then the rest 10 days later. Where did you have yours done? Everything crossed and I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u.
Xxx


----------



## CocoCrystal

:hugs:


----------



## LovelyFay

Mrsbroodypants i also Didnt Get to good results from U/S :-( ultra sound tech couldn't find the 4th chamber of our baby's heart :( most likely our baby had and incomplete heart and dr was very honest and said that we are most likely looking at DS and told us that the heart defect our baby has and Down syndrome is lethal for baby. My husband and I also where told our baby is a beautiful little girl :( but we have made the hard decision that If are baby is missing its 4th heart chmber we will Tx.. I just had that mothers instinct that my bay was suffering her movements went down drastically ... I'm really heart broken but well have to stay strong ...


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Sorry to hear that. Ive posted on your thread too. I know it is so heartbreaking. I will be thinking of u. Keep in touch
Xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Got my cvs results. Baby has triploidy which is 69 chromosomes instead of 46 (23 from each parent) so it has a full extra set. This happens when the egg is fertilized by two sperm. Nothing we could of done to prevent it. 
The appearance of the brain cyst like structure may of been an indication even though it disappeared. 
This disorder is not compatible with life so we cant continue. Totally heart broken.
Xxx


----------



## steph.

Oh MrsBroodyPants I'm so so sorry :( Thats devastating news. I'm lost for words. I'm trying to think of something to say that might be of some comfort but I cant think of anything that will make you feel better. Fly high little one and look after you mummy :cry:

There is a lady on here that lost her baby to triploidy recently. Her username is twinmummy06 i think. Big hugs hun. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## steph.

Here's a link to her thread in case you want to talk to someone who has been through the same https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...79669-loss-15-weeks-update-pages-2-3-a-3.html


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u for the link. You are very helpful. Thank u xxx


----------



## littleone2010

I'm so sorry hun. Nothing I can say will console you, I will be thinking about you and hope you recover from this ordeal swiftly. I left a link on lovely fays thread there are lots of people on there who have had ethnical losses who can be of support to you. I wish you the very best. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Just found out that my baby is a girl xxx


----------



## bumski

im so so sorry your going through this, my heart is breaking for you. sending you all my thoughts and love. take care xxx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u xxx


----------



## steph.

Aww a little girl. Does she have a name?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

We havent named her. I dont think we will to be honest. 
Xxx


----------



## Emma867

Popped in for an update, so sorry to read your sad news :cry:

Hope we can offer some support in here for you when you need it. :hugs:


----------



## maxalias

I am so so sorry xxxxxxx
I am here to talk if you ever need it xxx
Its a hard thing to go through but you can do it sweetheart x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Thank u.
Our baby girl was born sleeping last night at 9.14pm
Xxx


----------



## steph.

:cry: Heartbreaking. Sleep well little angel.


----------



## littleone2010

:cry: my heart goes out to you hun, I'm so sorry for your Loss :hugs: if you ever need to talk we are all here :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lottelotte

So so sorry for the loss of your little girl. 

I replied to your other post in 1st Tri. My little boy Rory was born sleeping in Oct and we found out in the PM that he had triploidy. 

I hope the coming days, weeks and months are gentle on you.

Fly high precious baby 

xx


----------

